# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New Eastwood electric tenor at NAMM

## delsbrother

Could someone who's going post pics/review? Steve at the TGR posted this pic:



Cooooool!! (even with the 9th fret dot)

----------


## Cliff D

Oooh yes, we need them here in the UK!

----------


## SincereCorgi

Did anybody talk to the Eastwood people at NAMM about when these might be available? Or was this - and I hate to ask - a one-off?

----------


## SincereCorgi

Nevermind, Jim answered my question over in the electrics area: 

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/blog.php?b=231

$400- not bad!

----------


## mrmando

Word is the tenor will be hitting the street soon. It's been named after Warren Ellis (e-mando/violin/multi-instrument player for Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds).

----------


## downtowndalebrown

According to their newsletter, they should be releasing the Warren Ellis tenor next week.

----------


## downtowndalebrown

http://eastwoodguitars.com/Other/war...nEllis_frm.htm

----------


## delsbrother

Arrgh! 9th fret dot!

----------


## mrmando

Hm. With those string gauges they must have it set up for OM tuning.

----------


## SincereCorgi

Any idea whether they do a case for it?

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> http://eastwoodguitars.com/Other/war...nEllis_frm.htm


Check out the link, they added a video!

----------


## Ronny

Warren Ellis usually plays GDAE instruments (mandocaster, Violin, Bouzouki)... I think this guitar can be tuned like that...
I will see Grinderman in Paris the 26th of october... If the band speaks with its fans, I will ask some question to Warren...

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> Any idea whether they do a case for it?


Talked to my local Eastwood dealer, $499 + $50 to ship from Canada, case is seperate

----------


## rico mando

i have just received my tenor electric from eastwood this morning. it is well made.the action is low,no string buzz anywhere. tuners,volume,tone work great. proper intonation out of box. no complaints the strings are spaced wide kinda like a bass. great sound from the single rail pickup

----------


## rico mando

ok not wide like a bass but a little bit wider than my goldtone tg-18

----------


## rico mando

forgot to mention that it did not come with promised string gauge so its tuned in c

----------


## OKMike

I like it. Looks like fun to me.

----------


## Ben Milne

Warren Ellis rocking the Eastwood W/ Grinderman. 
Big Day Out -2011

----------

